# Regular Season Game 13: Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(6-6)/(2-9)*

When/Where:
*Friday, November 23, 7:00 p.m. CST*
*American Airlines Arena* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Williams / Wade / Davis / Haslem / O'Neal*


*Preview

Since opening the season with their best start in a decade, the Rockets have dropped five straight games to become the owners of the longest losing streak in the Western Conference.

The Rockets, though, see no reason to panic over their up-and-down start to the season.

After all, it's only November.

"The season is still young," Rockets guard Tracy McGrady said. "Not to make excuses, but it's been a brutal schedule and we're still trying to find ourselves. We have to find our identity."

Nearly 48 hours after blowing a 17-point lead against Dallas, the Rockets will try to snap their longest losing skid in two seasons Friday night when the visit the Miami Heat.

The Heat (2-9) have endured their own struggles this season. With Dwyane Wade missing the start of the season after recovering from shoulder surger, the Heat stumbled out of the blocks to their worst since 2003-04.

But the Rockets (6-6) have their own concerns. Despite coming into the season with expectations of competing for a Western Conference title, Houston has started .500 and has a 1-4 record against Dallas, Phoenix and San Antonio.

The Rockets, however, anticipated that they might need a little patience to begin the season. On top of a rough opening schedule, Houston is still adjusting to Rick Adelman's read-and-react scheme.

"The schedule is the schedule," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "We've been playing some tough teams, but you still got to find a way to win the game. But I don't think the offense is too much of a problem. I think we're just struggling to make shots."

The Rockets entered Wednesday's game against Dallas shooting 43 percent from the field, good enough to rank 24th in the league in shooting.

Since his team has had trouble knocking down shots, Adelman reviewed film from last season to see where his players were getting their shots. He found that guys were simply missing attempts that they were knocking in last season.

Still, Adelman would like his team to have better ball movement. At times, the Rockets have settled on their first option without getting to all of the options within the offense. They've also leaned on Yao Ming and McGrady more than Adelman would like.

"We just need to make the right decisions," Yao said. "We sometimes stay on one side even though the weak side is wide open. We forget about it. In this offense, everyone has to be more aggressive and challenge the basket."

The Rockets were able to overcome those offensive issues through the first seven games thanks to their defense. But of late, Houston has struggled to make key defensive stops.

During Wednesday's 100-94 setback to Dallas, the Mavericks scored 38 points in the fourth quarter. Dallas shot 60 percent from the field and made 11 of 13 free throws in that final period. The story was the same against Phoenix and San Antonio. The Rockets never stopped the Suns as Phoenix shot 62.3 percent and collected 28 assists on its way to a 115-105 win, while the Spurs scored on five of their final seven possessions to hold off Houston down the stretch.

Alston said the Rockets have to regain their identity as one of the league's best defensive teams.

"The concern is defense," Alston said. "The one thing you can say about our offense is that we got to take care of the basketball. But it's just not happening on the defensive side of the basketball. We better it together fast."

The schedule certainly isn't doing the Rockets any favors. Through the first three weeks of the slate, only two of Houston's early opponents -- Portland and Memphis -- have ended up with losing records at this stage in the season. Houston has already played four games against San Antonio and Dallas, as well as games against Utah and Phoenix.

Now, with Friday's trip to Miami, the Rockets are beginning a stretch where they'll play eight of their next 10 games on the road.

"It doesn't get any easier," Alston said.

The Rockets, however, aren't panicking over their recent skid. They anticipated an adjusment period coming into the season. Now, they've just got to find themselves.

"Are we going to be an uptempo team?" McGrady said. "We showed that in the beginning and started out 6-1. Now, we kind of cutback on that. Are we a half-court team? We don't know. But we'll be fine. We'll get it together -- individually and collectively -- and we'll go on a run."*


*Heat Update:* The Heat are off to their worst start since the 2003-04 season. The good news is that Dwyane Wade's back. Wade's return already helped the Heat win in New Jersey. But with Wade still working himself back into shape and Shaquille O'Neal struggling to carry the load, the Heat are struggling.


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If we don't win this, the team will need to make some major adjustments.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Win. The end.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can we get a W after all these disgusting games?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

A W is a must now.

Battier needs to be all over Wade.
McGrady & Yao need to light up the floor.
Scola,Alston & James need to make those open looks when those two are double teamed.

Plus there is no reason to double team anyone in the Heat's side.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao needs to take more shots. This is a major problem right now.

He is not being fed frequently enough in the low post. That lob pass needs to be practiced when he's fronted, but that's a relatively minor thing here. Guys like Bonzi and James and even Alston are ignoring him. It appears that there is far too much emphasis on moving the ball around for the sake of it. You have to fit the offense around the pieces you have, not give nobodies regular opportunities simply because that's what the system dictates.

Yao is being far too passive. I counted four occasions in the Dallas game in which he had good position and single coverage and yet passed it out to someone who wasn't even entirely open. The ball was then swung around to the corner to a guy who was already covered and the play started from scratch, only this time with Yao away from the ball. There is absolutely no point in doing this. It achieves nothing. One thing JVG did was force Yao to be aggressive. That was one of the biggest improvements in his game last season -- the scorers mentality. He is a very efficient scorer. It is in the team's best interests to have him score a large portion of the points.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great! Shaq's inspired.....:|


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I'm about 10 minutes away from being wasted


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yao needs to take more shots. This is a major problem right now.
> 
> He is not being fed frequently enough in the low post. That lob pass needs to be practiced when he's fronted, but that's a relatively minor thing here. Guys like Bonzi and James and even Alston are ignoring him. It appears that there is far too much emphasis on moving the ball around for the sake of it. You have to fit the offense around the pieces you have, not give nobodies regular opportunities simply because that's what the system dictates.
> 
> Yao is being far too passive. I counted four occasions in the Dallas game in which he had good position and single coverage and yet passed it out to someone who wasn't even entirely open. The ball was then swung around to the corner to a guy who was already covered and the play started from scratch, only this time with Yao away from the ball. There is absolutely no point in doing this. It achieves nothing. One thing JVG did was force Yao to be aggressive. That was one of the biggest improvements in his game last season -- the scorers mentality. He is a very efficient scorer. It is in the team's best interests to have him score a large portion of the points.


I'm really hoping that is one of the things that will be worked out as the season progresses


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I gotta be honest, I don't blame Adleman, I blame the players. The players are not adapting to the new offense the way they should. Case in point, that last cut by Mac needed to be more agressive. Battier almost turned it over because of the slow cut to the basket.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

They should allow Scola to take Haslem off the dribble a little more.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, we're back in it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like Scola's activity early.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I understand Mourning has a reputation as a tough player but it doesn't give him the right to rape us with no call!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The refs have been swallowing their whistles for both sides, anyway.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang not the best first Q.

Only just jopined the game.

So I came into it at 19-20.

But apparently we were getting monstered at the start?
WHo was doing the damage?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ Shaq.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

some defense, please?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Can someone, anyone tell Bonzi not to shot if he is outside of 8 feet?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont know why we are so embarrassing on defence now.

We were top of the league in D last season.............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

that baldy guy that was last year might have something to do with it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

what a pass by Scola!

He's playing great


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL what was that last FT Bonzi?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Mac needs to go at Ricky and get him out of the game early. That will take one scoring option away from the Heat.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Shaq is beating Yao right now.

This needs to change.
Yao needs to stop Shaq.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am going to make a conscious effort to say I can shot better than Rafer in every game thread til the end of the year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

c'mon, use Yao in the offense!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I DWade wasn't a start that would've been a foul.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

dang Wade.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well we will go in trailing again.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Scola playing great.
TMac seems to be forcing things.
Yao should be more involved in the game.
Battier is the only one playing D (on Wade).
Rafer still sucks.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am gonna watch the end of the Celts vs Lakers game then will come back to this game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao only has 6 of our 43 fga


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Shaq is still the Diesel it appears.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yao only has 6 of our 43 fga


Finally, they're using him more.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

It seems like Shaq has been resting up for the entire start of the season for this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And I am back.
The hell with the Celts-Lakers

Dang down 6.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

sorry down 4


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Shaq is still the Diesel it appears.


He only tries when he feels he has a reason to.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JVG sounds like he still misses the team


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kills me when we are in the penalty with over 3 minutes to go...........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Who knowcked that out they didnt say?

TMAC or Wade?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn battier, if you are gonna flop, at least make sure you are gonna get the call


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HB said:


> JVG sounds like he still misses the team


Yao at least still misses JVG.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> damn battier, if you are gonna flop, at least make sure you are gonna get the call


I thought that was a legit charge.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:|


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You got to be kidding me down by 7 going into the last quarter against the Heat???????????


The Heat for gods sake............


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Two fouls on the heat there, no call by the refs


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we had hit our FTs we would be leading.........

ATleast it feels like we have missed too many FTs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang...............

Damn Wade...........


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What are we doing? Get the ball to Yao for ****'s sake.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Still 6 points behind..........


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The refs bailing out TMac. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone think Yao can take the game away from the Heat? If we get the ball into him?

Also how can Yao improve his D? He got lit up by Boozer last playoffs & Shaq is embarrassing him right now......


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Our defense got worse. Our offense stayed the same.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****ing head!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Tmac's inability to hit fts really hurts us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate Wade.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow, we're playing like absolute ****. 6-7, baby.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

ah, **** it!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

d-whistle gettin them bogus calls like he never missed a beat.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Heat hasn't won in Miami since April.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

wow i can't stand wade/referees


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I cant believe we are about to lose 6 straight................

I am about to cry.

I also think my party in the Australian elections are going to lose.

Today sucks............


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We didn't lose because of the refs. We lost because we're playing like ****.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Put 3 point shooter out there with Scola

Brooks Head McGrady Battier


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang its all over.

I cant believe this./


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Yao just lost his best Centre in the league title again.

He got outscored & outrebounded by Shaq.

And Dwight is better than Shaq.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

we can offically bring back the choke city name, i don't even know what to feel anymore what is a stronger word for sick and disgusted i mean i don't know anything anymore about this team and don't we play nuggets tommrow i mean this is a sick joke


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

LGay just traded for Ariza, now it is time for us to make a trade. No one is safe except for Yao, Mac, and Scola.

This group of players is just not getting it done. Even if they were running Adleman's offense no one outside of Mac, Yao, and now Scola is playing well.

It's time for a change. I'll start: Rafer/James/Head/Battier/#1DP -for- Bibby/Artest

AND NO, this is not panic. This team has no identity. There are to many players who play the same position worrying about PT. If we can thin it out then roles will become more defined. I threw in our first round pick to seal the deal.

PG - Bibby/Francis/Brooks
SG - TMac/Francis
SF - Artest/Bonzi/Snyder
PF - Hayes/Scola/Landry
C - Yao/Deke


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao got maybe two feeds in the post after midway through the third. It's getting ridiculous. We're going through T-Mac on nearly every possession, even when it's evident that he's struggling. The Heat weren't even doubling Yao aggressively. 

Everyone always talks about Adelman's flexibility, and the freedom he gives his players. Freedom isn't necessarily good. He's given his players the freedom to not throw it down low whenever they can. It's not working out. And we're not playing defense.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Everyone always talks about Adelman's flexibility, and the freedom he gives his players. Freedom isn't necessarily good. He's given his players the freedom to not throw it down low whenever they can. It's not working out. And we're not playing defense.


Good points. He should be preaching freedom AFTER you have looked to Yao!:wink:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I can understand not going to Yao if he isnt scoring but he had a high %.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

damn, below .500

welcome to the club.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't watch the game but...wow. Things are not looking good at all. It's time for some major adjustments.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's ok guys we're 13 games into the season Rockets don't need a complete roster overhaul.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man.... SO may problems, ,they all have been beaten to death.

Was Adelman really the right choice?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> LGay just traded for Ariza, now it is time for us to make a trade. No one is safe except for Yao, Mac, and Scola.


LGay?

Better than your team...


----------

